# Milan: venerdì CDA cruciale. Entra Elliott?



## admin (24 Maggio 2018)

Come riportato dal Carlo Festa, venerdì 25 maggio è in programma un CDA cruciale in Casa Milan. Si parlerà, per forza di cose, anche della stangata arrivata dalla Uefa. Il rifinanziamento appare ancora lontano visto che è difficile trovare altri fondi interessati a mettere sul piatto 500 milioni per un club in simili condizioni. 

Li, inoltre, deve versare ancora degli aumenti di capitale. Lo sta facendo, con piccoli bonifici, separata. Ed in ritardo. Li inoltre è sempre alla ricerca di un socio, ma la cosa appare abbastanza complessa.

La mazzata arrivata dall'Uefa potrebbe accelerare il passaggio del Milan da Yonghong Li ad Elliott prima del fatidico mese di ottobre.


----------



## Casnop (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Carlo Festa, venerdì 25 maggio è in programma un CDA cruciale in Casa Milan. Si parlerà, per forza di cose, anche della stangata arrivata dalla Uefa. Il rifinanziamento appare ancora lontano visto che è difficile trovare altri fondi interessati a mettere sul piatto 500 milioni per un club in simili condizioni.
> 
> Li, inoltre, deve versare ancora degli aumenti di capitale. Lo sta facendo, con piccoli bonifici, separata. Ed in ritardo. Li inoltre è sempre alla ricerca di un socio, ma la cosa appare abbastanza complessa.
> 
> La mazzata arrivata dall'Uefa potrebbe accelerare il passaggio del Milan da Yonghong Li ad Elliott prima del fatidico mese di ottobre.


Più realistico che la proprietà e Singer negozino una posizione di minoranza di Elliott nel capitale in cambio della liquidazione di quella debitoria di 180 milioni, che è l'unico ostacolo al pieno risanamento della situazione economico-finanziaria del club. Saranno determinanti le condizioni, la percentuale di entrata, eventuali opzioni ad Elliott per il futuro controllo, ingressi nel cda, ma è l'unica soluzione accettabile nei ristrettissimi tempi a disposizione prima della udienza in UEFA. Singer ha il dossier Milan al completo, soldi e strategia adeguati alla soluzione dei problemi. Quei 180 milioni, oltre interessi, devono sparire dall'orizzonte degli eventi.


----------



## diavolo (24 Maggio 2018)

Ma secondo voi sto Li Yonghong a questo punto,prima della scadenza con Elliot,potrebbe decidere di vendere per limitare i danni e non perdere tutto?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Continuo a non capire come si possa davvero pensare di andare avanti con Yogurt Li...

Mah...

Ieri direi che la Uefa ha smascherato il bluff di questo signore...

Elliott? Non credo gli interessi il Milan


----------



## Black (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Carlo Festa, venerdì 25 maggio è in programma un CDA cruciale in Casa Milan. Si parlerà, per forza di cose, anche della stangata arrivata dalla Uefa. Il rifinanziamento appare ancora lontano visto che è difficile trovare altri fondi interessati a mettere sul piatto 500 milioni per un club in simili condizioni.
> 
> Li, inoltre, deve versare ancora degli aumenti di capitale. Lo sta facendo, con piccoli bonifici, separata. Ed in ritardo. Li inoltre è sempre alla ricerca di un socio, ma la cosa appare abbastanza complessa.
> 
> La mazzata arrivata dall'Uefa potrebbe accelerare il passaggio del Milan da Yonghong Li ad Elliott prima del fatidico mese di ottobre.



arrivati a questo punto c'è da sperare che veramente Elliott subentri subito, così si accelera anche il processo di vendita ad un acquirente finalmente credibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi sto Li Yonghong a questo punto,prima della scadenza con Elliot,potrebbe decidere di vendere per limitare i danni e non perdere tutto?



Ha già perso tutto...non vende proprio per non restare in mutande..


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Carlo Festa, venerdì 25 maggio è in programma un CDA cruciale in Casa Milan. Si parlerà, per forza di cose, anche della stangata arrivata dalla Uefa. Il rifinanziamento appare ancora lontano visto che è difficile trovare altri fondi interessati a mettere sul piatto 500 milioni *per un club in simili condizioni*.
> 
> Li, inoltre, deve versare ancora degli aumenti di capitale. Lo sta facendo, con piccoli bonifici, separata. Ed in ritardo. Li inoltre è sempre alla ricerca di un socio, ma la cosa appare abbastanza complessa.
> 
> La mazzata arrivata dall'Uefa potrebbe accelerare il passaggio del Milan da Yonghong Li ad Elliott prima del fatidico mese di ottobre.



Simili condizioni cosa??? ma che modo di fare giornalismo è questo...

Il Milan mica è una società in bancarotta. Questa storia inizia davvero a disgustarmi per il modo in cui è approcciata e raccontata.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Più realistico che la proprietà e Singer negozino una posizione di minoranza di Elliott nel capitale in cambio della liquidazione di quella debitoria di 180 milioni, che è l'unico ostacolo al pieno risanamento della situazione economico-finanziaria del club. Saranno determinanti le condizioni, la percentuale di entrata, eventuali opzioni ad Elliott per il futuro controllo, ingressi nel cda, ma è l'unica soluzione accettabile nei ristrettissimi tempi a disposizione prima della udienza in UEFA. Singer ha il dossier Milan al completo, soldi e strategia adeguati alla soluzione dei problemi. Quei 180 milioni, oltre interessi, devono sparire dall'orizzonte degli eventi.



Ci siamo, presto scopriremo se Elliot supporta la società o se è nemico


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Carlo Festa, venerdì 25 maggio è in programma un CDA cruciale in Casa Milan. Si parlerà, per forza di cose, anche della stangata arrivata dalla Uefa. Il rifinanziamento appare ancora lontano visto che è difficile trovare altri fondi interessati a mettere sul piatto 500 milioni per un club in simili condizioni.
> 
> Li, inoltre, deve versare ancora degli aumenti di capitale. Lo sta facendo, con piccoli bonifici, separata. Ed in ritardo. Li inoltre è sempre alla ricerca di un socio, ma la cosa appare abbastanza complessa.
> 
> La mazzata arrivata dall'Uefa potrebbe accelerare il passaggio del Milan da Yonghong Li ad Elliott prima del fatidico mese di ottobre.



Che supplizio. Che qualcuno stacchi la spina e si riparta da capo, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ci siamo, presto scopriremo se Elliot supporta la società o se è nemico



Elliot penso che faccia, giustamente, i propri interessi. Del Milan e del suo blasone credo che gliene importi poco, se ci sarà l'occasione di realizzare un'operazione dall'ampio margine di guadagno, non ci penseranno due volte. Speriamo solo di non passare da un avventuriero all'altro, ma di finire nelle mani di chi è genuinamente interessato a fare bene anche dal punto di vista sportivo.


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Più realistico che la proprietà e Singer negozino una posizione di minoranza di Elliott nel capitale in cambio della liquidazione di quella debitoria di 180 milioni, che è l'unico ostacolo al pieno risanamento della situazione economico-finanziaria del club. Saranno determinanti le condizioni, la percentuale di entrata, eventuali opzioni ad Elliott per il futuro controllo, ingressi nel cda, ma è l'unica soluzione accettabile nei ristrettissimi tempi a disposizione prima della udienza in UEFA. Singer ha il dossier Milan al completo, soldi e strategia adeguati alla soluzione dei problemi. Quei 180 milioni, oltre interessi, devono sparire dall'orizzonte degli eventi.



Minoranza? Secondo me l'unica speranza che possa succedere quello che dici è che per 180 milioni + interessi (circa 200milioni) Li venda ad Elliot il 51% del Milan. Altrimenti se con 200 milioni compri circa il 30% del Milan sarebbe il prezzo di mercato e non vedo la convenienza di Elliot a fare ciò.


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire come si possa davvero pensare di andare avanti con Yogurt Li...
> 
> Mah...
> 
> ...



A Elliotto interessa il Milan nella misura in cui non ci perderà un solo centesimo pertanto gli interessa eccome al momento


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Simili condizioni cosa??? ma che modo di fare giornalismo è questo...
> 
> Il Milan mica è una società in bancarotta. Questa storia inizia davvero a disgustarmi per il modo in cui è approcciata e raccontata.



Infatti!
Ora però anche i tifosi stanno iniziando a ragionare così.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Elliot penso che faccia, giustamente, i propri interessi. Del Milan e del suo blasone credo che gliene importi poco, se ci sarà l'occasione di realizzare un'operazione dall'ampio margine di guadagno, non ci penseranno due volte. Speriamo solo di non passare da un avventuriero all'altro, ma di finire nelle mani di chi è genuinamente interessato a fare bene anche dal punto di vista sportivo.



Che il Milan non venga distrutto da una sentenza UEFA è anche nell'interesse di Elliott eh

Dipende dagli scenari


----------



## kipstar (24 Maggio 2018)

secondo me al fondo americano poco gli frega della squadra e di tutto quello che ci gira intorno. mentre ben diverso sono i 300 milioni che ha dato per concludere la transazione....e tutti gli interessi annessi.....
aspetterà ottobre.....e o verrà estinto il debito oppure prenderà in mano una società di calcio probabilmente spolpata per venderla al miglior offerente (ovvio sempre sopra 300 mil) mi pare logico che se non ci sarà soluzione la proprietà venderà i giocatori migliori per fare cassa e perdere il meno possibile.....cmq sarebbe una operazione in perdita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> A Elliotto interessa il Milan nella misura in cui non ci perderà un solo centesimo pertanto gli interessa eccome al momento



Elliott ha prestato circa 300 milioni, ad oggi sono mesi che percepisce lauti interessi quindi una parte di quei soldi sono già rientrati, una volta preso il Milan valuterà semplicemente la via più rapida per farci quanti più soldi possibile..

Questo non può rassicurarci al 100% e non deve..

Poi chiaro, pure io spero che cercheranno di valorizzare l'asset..ma non è che la cosa mi dia tranquillità..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che il Milan non venga distrutto da una sentenza UEFA è anche nell'interesse di Elliott eh
> 
> Dipende dagli scenari



Esatto..motivo in più per cui la Uefa non da alcun peso alla garanzia presentata da Elliott


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Elliott ha prestato circa 300 milioni, ad oggi sono mesi che percepisce lauti interessi quindi una parte di quei soldi sono già rientrati, una volta preso il Milan valuterà semplicemente la via più rapida per farci quanti più soldi possibile..
> 
> Questo non può rassicurarci al 100% e non deve..
> 
> Poi chiaro, pure io spero che cercheranno di valorizzare l'asset..ma non è che la cosa mi dia tranquillità..



Virtualmente Elliott è proprietario del Milan, che lo si voglia oppure no.
Questo deve bastare ed avanzare.
I problemi sono di Li, non del Milan.
Se domani Li venisse lasciato solo e dovesse rientrare del debito a noi (inteso come Milan) non cambierebbe nulla.
Semplicemente Elliott deciderebbe se assumere la proprietà (in toto o in parte) o rivendere l'asset e lo farebbe, cosa assolutamente che dovrebbe farci tirare un sospiro di sollievo, alle condizioni eque, non a cifre fuori dal mondo come è successo nel trasferimento da B a Li.


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..motivo in più per cui la Uefa non da alcun peso alla garanzia presentata da Elliott



Perché la UEFA vuole che Li esca allo scoperto.
Alla UEFA di Elliott non frega una cippa.


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi non disperate... tutto questo era stato già deciso (architettato) a tavolino. La minaccia (miccia) della UEFA ha soltanto accelerato le operazioni. Berlusconi, il cinese che parla il dialetto misterioso, Elliott (con Scaroni nel CDA)...alla fine vivranno tutti felici e contenti, come la migliore delle favolette. Secondo voi il cinese conosceva Fassone? Fassone si è sempre interfacciato con Elliott.
Dobbiamo solo metterci comodi e gustarci il finale...Elliott ci rivenderà al vero acquirente oppure gestiranno direttamente loro? 
Berlusconi sarà anche un demone ma anche stavolta ha ottenuto ciò che voleva... Chapeau!


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Perché la UEFA vuole che Li esca allo scoperto.
> Alla UEFA di Elliott non frega una cippa.



Bé, mi pare ovvio..infatti siamo noi i fessi che abbiamo pensato che presentarsi col creditore invece che col proprietario fosse una mossa geniale...


----------



## Casnop (24 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Minoranza? Secondo me l'unica speranza che possa succedere quello che dici è che per 180 milioni + interessi (circa 200milioni) Li venda ad Elliot il 51% del Milan. Altrimenti se con 200 milioni compri circa il 30% del Milan sarebbe il prezzo di mercato e non vedo la convenienza di Elliot a fare ciò.


Ciò sarà oggetto di negoziazione, se la proprietà decide di cedere. A quei prezzi, di massima, essa preferirebbe andare al default, e far escutere il pegno sulle azioni, ne guadagnerebbe certamente di più. La vendita giudiziale avviene a prezzi di mercato, prescrive la legge, la valutazione è fatta dal Tribunale, non dagli speculatori.


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé, mi pare ovvio..infatti siamo noi i fessi che abbiamo pensato che presentarsi col creditore invece che col proprietario fosse una mossa geniale...



Ma è normale.
Loro vogliono garanzie, le garanzie di Li si ciamano Elliott.
A me non piace guardare in casa d'altri, ma i nostri amatissimi cugini producono come garanzia il loro proprietario.
A tutti questa cosa sa, ovviamente, di situazione di immensa tranquillità, dimenticando però che Suning è creditore nei confronti della società inter né più né meno di un Li qualunque.
Se domani Suning decidesse di richiedere alla società inter di rintrare del debito, per assurdo, questi sarebbero messi ben peggio di noi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Virtualmente Elliott è proprietario del Milan, che lo si voglia oppure no.
> Questo deve bastare ed avanzare.
> I problemi sono di Li, non del Milan.
> Se domani Li venisse lasciato solo e dovesse rientrare del debito a noi (inteso come Milan) non cambierebbe nulla.
> Semplicemente Elliott deciderebbe se assumere la proprietà (in toto o in parte) o rivendere l'asset e lo farebbe, cosa assolutamente che dovrebbe farci tirare un sospiro di sollievo, alle condizioni eque, non a cifre fuori dal mondo come è successo nel trasferimento da B a Li.



Si ma a Elliott fregano solo i soldi, lo volete accettare?..se trova due acquirenti: sceicco con piano decennale di sviluppo che paga il Milan 400 milioni e un Li-bis che paga 410 milioni ci rivende al Lì di turno...


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma a Elliott fregano solo i soldi, lo volete accettare?..se trova due acquirenti: sceicco con piano decennale di sviluppo che paga il Milan 400 milioni e un Li-bis che paga 410 milioni ci rivende al Lì di turno...



Ottimo, peccato che Elliott, a differenza di Berlusconi, l'acquirente lo sceglie con garanzie reali e non in base agli interessi personali


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ma è normale.
> Loro vogliono garanzie, le garanzie di Li si ciamano Elliott.
> A me non piace guardare in casa d'altri, ma i nostri amatissimi cugini producono come garanzia il loro proprietario.
> A tutti questa cosa sa, ovviamente, di situazione di immensa tranquillità, dimenticando però che Suning è creditore nei confronti della società inter né più né meno di un Li qualunque.
> Se domani Suning decidesse di richiedere alla società inter di rintrare del debito, per assurdo, questi sarebbero messi ben peggio di noi.



Ragazzi ma vi rendete conto su cosa ci stiamo arrovellando pur di non guardare la realtà?
Certo Suning domani mette in ginocchio un suo asset deprezzandolo del tutto per avere indietro i soldi....sicuro..invece noi abbiamoun fondo speculativo che ha interessa a tutelarci in caso il nostro proprietario vada in probabile bancarotta...

Ma vi rendete conto di cosa state dicendo?
La verità è che Suning i soldi li ha eccome (poi magari non li usa) mentre Lì se li fa prestare chissà dove e chissà da chi a tassi da usura..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ottimo, peccato che Elliott, a differenza di Berlusconi, *l'acquirente lo sceglie con garanzie reali* e non in base agli interessi personali



Una volta presi i soldi se il Lì di turno è indebitato fino al collo con un altro fondo sai cosa frega a Elliott? ZERO, La posizione con loro è chiusa e per loro il Milan sarà solo stato un affare.


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma vi rendete conto su cosa ci stiamo arrovellando pur di non guardare la realtà?
> Certo Suning domani mette in ginocchio un suo asset deprezzandolo del tutto per avere indietro i soldi....sicuro..invece noi abbiamoun fondo speculativo che ha interessa a tutelarci in caso il nostro proprietario vada in probabile bancarotta...
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto di cosa state dicendo?
> La verità è che Suning i soldi li ha eccome (poi magari non li usa) mentre Lì se li fa prestare chissà dove e chissà da chi a tassi da usura..



L'inter per suning è un asset tale quale lo è il Milan per Elliott.
Poi, attento, io non voglio convincerti


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> L'inter per suning è un asset tale quale lo è il Milan per Elliott.
> Poi, attento, io non voglio convincerti



non è che mi devi convincere, tanto più su questo argomento..

Basta sta foto per farti capire cosa è l'inter per Suning, che tipo di asset...se poi vuoi far finta di non capirlo amen


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> non è che mi devi convincere, tanto più su questo argomento..
> 
> Basta sta foto per farti capire cosa è l'inter per Suning, che tipo di asset...se poi vuoi far finta di non capirlo amen



Io non voglio far finta di non capire un bel niente.
Oltretutto prova a mantenere un tono più calmo per favore.
Grazie


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Se qualcuno è interessato al milan presumo si stia già muovendo, il momento è favorevole.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io non voglio far finta di non capire un bel niente.
> Oltretutto prova a mantenere un tono più calmo per favore.
> Grazie



E allora avrai notato come l'inter per suning sia questione di immagine, hanno legato i due brand..non si tratta di speculazione sperando di farci soldi con la quotazione in borsa..
Mi spiace se hai avvertito un tono irrequieto, di certo non sono qui a litigare con altri tifosi


----------



## luis4 (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha già perso tutto...non vende proprio per non restare in mutande..



beh se rivende intorno ai 600 non perde tutto il problema e che chi compra aspetterà l'asta pagandolo 400,450.


----------



## jacky (24 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Minoranza? Secondo me l'unica speranza che possa succedere quello che dici è che per 180 milioni + interessi (circa 200milioni) Li venda ad Elliot il 51% del Milan. Altrimenti se con 200 milioni compri circa il 30% del Milan sarebbe il prezzo di mercato e non vedo la convenienza di Elliot a fare ciò.



Bravo.
Eliott non è mica scemo da valutare il Milan 700 milioni di euro...
Con 200 milioni o si prende il 51% o aspetta ottobre.
Se Li è furbo (ma dubitoooo molto) pur di non perdere tutto tra pochi mesi accetta di tenersi il 49% e di salvare almeno 200 milioni di euro del suo patrimonio.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2018)

Non succederà niente diranno che va tutto bene


----------



## Roccoro (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Carlo Festa, venerdì 25 maggio è in programma un CDA cruciale in Casa Milan. Si parlerà, per forza di cose, anche della stangata arrivata dalla Uefa. Il rifinanziamento appare ancora lontano visto che è difficile trovare altri fondi interessati a mettere sul piatto 500 milioni per un club in simili condizioni.
> 
> Li, inoltre, deve versare ancora degli aumenti di capitale. Lo sta facendo, con piccoli bonifici, separata. Ed in ritardo. Li inoltre è sempre alla ricerca di un socio, ma la cosa appare abbastanza complessa.
> 
> La mazzata arrivata dall'Uefa potrebbe accelerare il passaggio del Milan da Yonghong Li ad Elliott prima del fatidico mese di ottobre.



Domanda banale, ma conoscendo Carlo festa è probabile che abbia sbagliato, domani è l'assemblea dei soci o è proprio il consiglio d'amministrazione? Perché cambia molto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> beh se rivende intorno ai 600 non perde tutto il problema e che chi compra aspetterà l'asta pagandolo 400,450.



Mah, onestamente se il Milan finisce a Elliot lui si ritrova senza il Milan e senza tutti i soldi versati fuori dal debito (più o meno il suo intero patrimonio a quanto si dice), se tiene duro e cede il Milan per 500 milioni una volta sanati tutti i debiti ci ha comunque rimesso 2-300 milioni..

Insomma, questo ha perso tutto e sta solo tirando avanti sperando che arrivi l'ancora di salvezza..


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

Con un socio di minoranza non cambierebbe nulla se quello di maggioranza rimanesse Yonhghong Li.
La UEFA ha fatto fuori Yonghong Li, e farà fuori anche il Milan se il Milan stesso non farà fuori Yonghong Li


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah, onestamente se il Milan finisce a Elliot lui si ritrova senza il Milan e senza tutti i soldi versati fuori dal debito (più o meno il suo intero patrimonio a quanto si dice), se tiene duro e cede il Milan per 500 milioni una volta sanati tutti i debiti ci ha comunque rimesso 2-300 milioni..
> 
> Insomma, questo ha perso tutto e sta solo tirando avanti sperando che arrivi l'ancora di salvezza..



Sembra quasi un uomo morto che cammina...comunque pure per me domani non succede nulla...in tutte questi anni ad ogni evento ci aspettiamo qualcosa di speciale che non accade mai...sistematicamente


----------



## Garrincha (24 Maggio 2018)

Paragonare Elliott a Suning non sta né in cielo né in terra, uno è il proprietario l'altro un creditore del proprietario, Suning è come Agnelli, Pallotta, Lotito, Della Valle, ecc...

Anche Abramovich ha prestato un miliardo al Chelsea ma l'Uefa non si chiede come farebbe la società di calcio a saldare il debito perchè creditore e debitore coincidono, se Li ad ottobre non salda invece cosa succede non si sa. 


Attenzione anche a chi crede che Elliott sia un paracadute, una sicurezza per il futuro della società Milan, è un fondo avvoltoio che manda in default un paese per soldi, la cifra che ha prestato è inferiore al valore del Milan, cosa farebbe con gli assett della società non c'è da metterci la mano sul fuoco, non ha l'obbligo di rivendere il Milan com'è per rientrare


----------



## sacchino (24 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi sto Li Yonghong a questo punto,prima della scadenza con Elliot,potrebbe decidere di vendere per limitare i danni e non perdere tutto?



Si ma il problema è che vuol vendere guadagnandoci.


----------



## sacchino (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire come si possa davvero pensare di andare avanti con Yogurt Li...
> 
> Mah...
> 
> ...



Forse è una strategia di Elliot, sfilare dalle mani il Milan a Li con soli 300 milioni + interessi e rivenderlo a 500? Forse la Uefa regge il gioco a Li? forse ma a pensare male a volte ci si azzecca.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha già perso tutto...non vende proprio per non restare in mutande..



Esatto, ormai gli è rimasto quasi solo il Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Carlo Festa, venerdì 25 maggio è in programma un CDA cruciale in Casa Milan. Si parlerà, per forza di cose, anche della stangata arrivata dalla Uefa. Il rifinanziamento appare ancora lontano visto che è difficile trovare altri fondi interessati a mettere sul piatto 500 milioni per un club in simili condizioni.
> 
> Li, inoltre, deve versare ancora degli aumenti di capitale. Lo sta facendo, con piccoli bonifici, separata. Ed in ritardo. Li inoltre è sempre alla ricerca di un socio, ma la cosa appare abbastanza complessa.
> 
> La mazzata arrivata dall'Uefa potrebbe accelerare il passaggio del Milan da Yonghong Li ad Elliott prima del fatidico mese di ottobre.



e si sapeva che sarebbe finita così. Dai zio Li, hai fatto il tuo, ti sei preso un bel pò di soldi, ci hai provato ma non ce l'hai fatta. 
Adesso speriamo seriamente che chi c'è dietro Elliott non abbia voglia di venirci a salvare per il bene del Milan come tanti anni fa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e si sapeva che sarebbe finita così. Dai zio Li, hai fatto il tuo, ti sei preso un bel pò di soldi, ci hai provato ma non ce l'hai fatta.
> Adesso speriamo seriamente che chi c'è dietro Elliott non abbia voglia di venirci a salvare per il bene del Milan come tanti anni fa.



in che senso ti sei preso un po' di soldi? di regola starebbe perdendo un sacco di soldi


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in che senso ti sei preso un po' di soldi? di regola starebbe perdendo un sacco di soldi



beh per chi crede alla favoletta della famosa SES (a proposito che fine ha fatto? non ci era stato detto dopo il closing sarà tutta in discesa con i soci cinesi  ) che poi magicamente diventa Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux ecc ecc, Li sta perdendo soldi.
Per chi invece pensa altro, Li ha fatto quello che doveva fare, gonfiato il prezzo del Milan, (740 mln di euro LOL) evitato problemi di Bilancio a Fininvest, tanti bei soldoni dalle Isole vergini e HK,ecc ecc. 

Ora che qualcuno finalmente sta cercando di smascherare la porcata, speriamo che in alto qualcuno lo capisca ed eviti di farci fare una brutta fine.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh per chi crede alla favoletta della famosa SES (a proposito che fine ha fatto? non ci era stato detto dopo il closing sarà tutta in discesa con i soci cinesi  ) che poi magicamente diventa Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux ecc ecc, Li sta perdendo soldi.
> Per chi invece pensa altro, Li ha fatto quello che doveva fare, gonfiato il prezzo del Milan, (740 mln di euro LOL) evitato problemi di Bilancio a Fininvest, tanti bei soldoni dalle Isole vergini e HK,ecc ecc.
> 
> Ora che qualcuno finalmente sta cercando di smascherare la porcata, speriamo che in alto qualcuno lo capisca ed eviti di farci fare una brutta fine.



ah praticamente, come penso anche io, stai dicendo che Li è solo il prestanome. Cmq resterebbe sempre il problema di chi c'è dietro veramente


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ah praticamente, come penso anche io, stai dicendo che Li è solo il prestanome. Cmq resterebbe sempre il problema di chi c'è dietro veramente



la situazione, a mio avviso, è anche più complessa. 
Ma ripeto è un mio pensiero, potrei tranquillamente sbagliarmi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la situazione, a mio avviso, è anche più complessa.
> Ma ripeto è un mio pensiero, potrei tranquillamente sbagliarmi.



se ti va di esplicitare il tuo pensiero, mi farebbe piacere sapere il tuo punto di vista


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh per chi crede alla favoletta della famosa SES (a proposito che fine ha fatto? non ci era stato detto dopo il closing sarà tutta in discesa con i soci cinesi  ) che poi magicamente diventa Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux ecc ecc, Li sta perdendo soldi.
> Per chi invece pensa altro, Li ha fatto quello che doveva fare, gonfiato il prezzo del Milan, (740 mln di euro LOL) evitato problemi di Bilancio a Fininvest, tanti bei soldoni dalle Isole vergini e HK,ecc ecc.
> 
> Ora che qualcuno finalmente sta cercando di smascherare la porcata, speriamo che in alto qualcuno lo capisca ed eviti di farci fare una brutta fine.



già ci aveva provato una volta con bee e gli è andata male per lo scandalo scoppiato oltre Ticino con la società che curava gli interessi del thailandese(o comunque quello è stato evidentemente uno dei motivi)


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Maggio 2018)

per me è una situazione in cui si intrecciano tantissime cose. Con tanti punti di domanda a cui solo una persona sa rispondere adeguatamente a tutti questi


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Carlo Festa, venerdì 25 maggio è in programma un CDA cruciale in Casa Milan. Si parlerà, per forza di cose, anche della stangata arrivata dalla Uefa. Il rifinanziamento appare ancora lontano visto che è difficile trovare altri fondi interessati a mettere sul piatto 500 milioni per un club in simili condizioni.
> 
> Li, inoltre, deve versare ancora degli aumenti di capitale. Lo sta facendo, con piccoli bonifici, separata. Ed in ritardo. Li inoltre è sempre alla ricerca di un socio, ma la cosa appare abbastanza complessa.
> 
> La mazzata arrivata dall'Uefa potrebbe accelerare il passaggio del Milan da Yonghong Li ad Elliott prima del fatidico mese di ottobre.



Anche il buon Festa parla senza cognizione di causa, come tanti.

E' impossibile il cambio di mano prima della scadenza di Ottobre, Elliott non può fare assolutamente nulla fino ad allora.

Sarebbe come se la banca pretendesse le chiavi di casa prima che scada il mutuo perchè SI VOCIVERA che non riuscirete a pagarla 

E' il cinese e solo lui che ha potere di decisione in questo momento e almeno fino ad ottobre.

Dai ragazzi, cominciamo a fare pulizia delle tante pu**anate che leggiamo!!!


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2018)

.
[MENTION=1995]Il Genio[/MENTION] al prossimo post del genere verrai bannato


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche il buon Festa parla senza cognizione di causa, come tanti.
> 
> E' impossibile il cambio di mano prima della scadenza di Ottobre, Elliott non può fare assolutamente nulla fino ad allora.
> 
> ...



in realtà è possibilissimo. Basta che Li non adempia agli aumenti di capitale, rompa qualche convenants.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se ti va di esplicitare il tuo pensiero, mi farebbe piacere sapere il tuo punto di vista



non ricordo in quale topic, avevo scritto qualcosina..se lo trovo te lo indico.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> in realtà è possibilissimo. Basta che Li non adempia agli aumenti di capitale, rompa qualche convenants.



Certo, se trova il tombino chiuso 

Mancano 28 milioni di aumento di capitale e, da quanto si legge, la stessa Elliott si è dichiarata disponibile a finanziarlo nel caso estremo in cui Li non abbia le risorse.

In ogni caso, riferendomi al topic, è tutto nelle mani di Li (o chi è nascosto nel tombino), Elliott può fare solo da spettatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh per chi crede alla favoletta della famosa SES (a proposito che fine ha fatto? non ci era stato detto dopo il closing sarà tutta in discesa con i soci cinesi  ) che poi magicamente diventa Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux ecc ecc, Li sta perdendo soldi.
> Per chi invece pensa altro, Li ha fatto quello che doveva fare, gonfiato il prezzo del Milan, (740 mln di euro LOL) evitato problemi di Bilancio a Fininvest, tanti bei soldoni dalle Isole vergini e HK,ecc ecc.
> 
> Ora che qualcuno finalmente sta cercando di smascherare la porcata, speriamo che in alto qualcuno lo capisca ed eviti di farci fare una brutta fine.



Questa è un'ipotesi, un'illazione, abbastanza credibile. Nella puntata di Report di lunedi prossimo penso che verrà articolata bene perchè è in sostanza anche l'ipotesi della redazione.

Il cinese è un personaggio molto losco e oscuro, è più che lecito pensare che faccia parte di un gioco molto più grande di lui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Maggio 2018)

Elliott non basta, bisogna vendere a un altro (che garantisca 4 anni) entro un mese. Ciao core


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo, se trova il tombino chiuso
> 
> Mancano 28 milioni di aumento di capitale e, da quanto si legge, la stessa Elliott si è dichiarata disponibile a finanziarlo nel caso estremo in cui Li non abbia le risorse.
> 
> In ogni caso, riferendomi al topic, è tutto nelle mani di Li (o chi è nascosto nel tombino), Elliott può fare solo da spettatore.


Elliot ha uomini nel Cda


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> beh per chi crede alla favoletta della famosa SES (a proposito che fine ha fatto? non ci era stato detto dopo il closing sarà tutta in discesa con i soci cinesi  ) che poi magicamente diventa Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux ecc ecc, Li sta perdendo soldi.
> Per chi invece pensa altro, Li ha fatto quello che doveva fare, gonfiato il prezzo del Milan, (740 mln di euro LOL) evitato problemi di Bilancio a Fininvest, tanti bei soldoni dalle Isole vergini e HK,ecc ecc.
> 
> Ora che qualcuno finalmente sta cercando di smascherare la porcata, speriamo che in alto qualcuno lo capisca ed eviti di farci fare una brutta fine.



Ipotesi che ha un suo realismo se non fosse che il senso di coinvolgere elliott con quei tassi è fuori logica..se era solo un rientro di capitali lo facevi e basta...
A meno che l'idea non sia:Mi intasco da una cessione gonfiata 740 milioni per Fininvest, una parte la faccio con soldi di rientro tramite sto lì, per il resto mi finanzio da un fondo a cui alla fine lascio il club spolpato

Però così il mercato da 250 milioni che senso ha?


----------



## sballotello (24 Maggio 2018)

Bah vediamo domani se la montagna partorirà il topolino


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Elliot ha uomini nel Cda



Certo, ne ha uno. Ma cosa può fare? Solo esporre il punto di vista di Elliott in consiglio (importante per carità), nulla più.

Peraltro il nodo cruciale è il rifinanziamento del debito contratto da Rossoneri Sport Investments, non del Milan, per cui il CDA del Milan di per sè non conta nulla sull'argomento.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ipotesi che ha un suo realismo se non fosse che il senso di coinvolgere elliott con quei tassi è fuori logica..se era solo un rientro di capitali lo facevi e basta...
> A meno che l'idea non sia:Mi intasco da una cessione gonfiata 740 milioni per Fininvest, una parte la faccio con soldi di rientro tramite sto lì, per il resto mi finanzio da un fondo a cui alla fine lascio il club spolpato
> 
> Però così il mercato da 250 milioni che senso ha?



Il mercato da 250 mln era lo zuccherino per i tifosi.
Anche questo aspetto andava studiato per bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il mercato da 250 mln era lo zuccherino per i tifosi.
> Anche questo aspetto andava studiato per bene.



Bastava anche un mercato da meno..certo se vuoi fare le cose per bene..mah..

Vedremo...ormai ogni ipotesi è possibile


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ipotesi che ha un suo realismo se non fosse che il senso di coinvolgere elliott con quei tassi è fuori logica..se era solo un rientro di capitali lo facevi e basta...
> A meno che l'idea non sia:Mi intasco da una cessione gonfiata 740 milioni per Fininvest, una parte la faccio con soldi di rientro tramite sto lì, per il resto mi finanzio da un fondo a cui alla fine lascio il club spolpato
> 
> Però così il mercato da 250 milioni che senso ha?



il senso di coinvolgere Elliott è perché serviva un altro schermo per altri paradisi fiscali  
Come ho scritto l'altro giorno, ci sono due tronconi nel Milan, solo che una di queste che era teoricamente quella che doveva comprarci, si è sciolta e chi è rimasto sta tentando disperatamente di non perdere il Milan. 
E' davvero una situazione complessa, non mi sono chiari diversi passaggi, ma ho una mia idea da un anno a questa parte, e gli eventi che si stanno susseguendo mi danno sempre più convinzione.

Guarda prova a fare un salto indietro di due anni.
Ricordi quanti soldi Bee voleva mettere per il Milan? circa 1 mld, poi passò a 480 mln per il 48%.
Se ti fai due conti, è la stessa cifra che "avrebbe speso Li".


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il senso di coinvolgere Elliott è perché serviva un altro schermo per altri paradisi fiscali
> Come ho scritto l'altro giorno, ci sono due tronconi nel Milan, solo che una di queste che era teoricamente quella che doveva comprarci, si è sciolta e chi è rimasto sta tentando disperatamente di non perdere il Milan.
> E' davvero una situazione complessa, non mi sono chiari diversi passaggi, ma ho una mia idea da un anno a questa parte, e gli eventi che si stanno susseguendo mi danno sempre più convinzione.
> 
> ...



Bé ma berlusconi ha sempre detto che vendeva per un miliardo..certo, poi sarà un caso che Lì' ha speso 740 milioni e fa un mercato da 260... ma magari è una coincidenza


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però così il mercato da 250 milioni che senso ha?



Riporto da questo post

http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...il-milan-vt61505-post1520881.html#post1520881


1) spendere molto sul mercato, durante la finestra libera del pre-voluntary agreement, in modo da creare una base di giocatori. 2) incorrere volontariamente nel settlement agreement. 3) sostenere il settlement agreement con la qualificazione Champions (miseramente fallita). 4) passare il Milan da Yonghong Li a nuovo soggetto. 5) reggere tre anni di mercato low-cost autofinanziato durante il periodo del settlement agreement, per la gioia di quel nuovo soggeto che non sarà costretto a spendere (ma che nei piani iniziali contava di avere una squadra abbastanza competitiva con la campagna acquisti faraonica dell'estate 2017).

Questo per quanto concerne il Milan nella sfera calcistica. Nella sfera economica, il giro è molto più grosso (Elliott, Vivendi, Tim ecc.).


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé ma berlusconi ha sempre detto che vendeva per un miliardo..certo, poi sarà un caso che Lì' ha speso 740 milioni e fa un mercato da 260... ma magari è una coincidenza



fai un altro conto. 
quanti soldi hanno dato come "caparre"? se non ricordo male furono circa 300.
15 alla firma del preliminare, 85 a settembre, poi 100 a dicembre, e altri 100 divisi in più tranche tra gennaio e marzo.
Con questi 300 mln più i 180 "prestati da Elliott" magicamente si arriva a quanto? 480 mln....

poi ci sono 90 mln pagati a Fininvest per le spese di quell'anno che si sono voluti sobbarcare. 
gli aumenti di capitale di quest'anno già previsti dagli accordi iniziali, circa 70/90 mln. 
e il prestito a parte di 120 mln al Milan per fare il mercato e liberarsi dal debito con le banche.
RIsultato?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> fai un altro conto.
> quanti soldi hanno dato come "caparre"? se non ricordo male furono circa 300.
> 15 alla firma del preliminare, 85 a settembre, poi 100 a dicembre, e altri 100 divisi in più tranche tra gennaio e marzo.
> Con questi 300 mln più i 180 "prestati da Elliott" magicamente si arriva a quanto? 480 mln....
> ...



Certo che sarebbe un qualcosa di allucinante..non ci voglio pensare..preferisco credere Lì sia un avventuriero che si è gettato in questa cosa con dietro dei colossi che però gli hanno detto "ci sono i blocchi, intanto anticipa tu col tuo patrimonio" e poi si è trovato da solo e senza un soldo..a sto punto Elliott ha salvato la baracca e lui adesso tira avanti sperando arrivi un salvatore o di arrivare alla quotazione per dileguarsi..


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che sarebbe un qualcosa di allucinante..non ci voglio pensare..preferisco credere Lì sia un avventuriero che si è gettato in questa cosa con dietro dei colossi che però gli hanno detto "ci sono i blocchi, intanto anticipa tu col tuo patrimonio" e poi si è trovato da solo e senza un soldo..a sto punto Elliott ha salvato la baracca e lui adesso tira avanti sperando arrivi un salvatore o di arrivare alla quotazione per dileguarsi..



Risulta più inverosimile la storia del temerario che prova il colpo del secolo sperperando tutto il suo patrimonio. In cosa poi? In un mondo, quello del calcio, che non conosce affatto.
Abbiamo l'esempio di tohir del resto : lui si che ha fatto il colpaccio ma si è mosso in prima persona e tutto è stato più cristallino.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Carlo Festa, venerdì 25 maggio è in programma un CDA cruciale in Casa Milan. Si parlerà, per forza di cose, anche della stangata arrivata dalla Uefa. Il rifinanziamento appare ancora lontano visto che è difficile trovare altri fondi interessati a mettere sul piatto 500 milioni per un club in simili condizioni.
> 
> Li, inoltre, deve versare ancora degli aumenti di capitale. Lo sta facendo, con piccoli bonifici, separata. Ed in ritardo. Li inoltre è sempre alla ricerca di un socio, ma la cosa appare abbastanza complessa.
> 
> La mazzata arrivata dall'Uefa potrebbe accelerare il passaggio del Milan da Yonghong Li ad Elliott prima del fatidico mese di ottobre.



Domani deve finire tutta questa storia. Non se ne uscissero ancora con la storia che Li ha fatto tutti gli aumenti di capitale e che quindi è tutto apposto, domani il Milan deve passare ad Elliott e nel giro di 1 mese ci vende ad uno importante, tanto i possibili acquirenti secondo me già ci sono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Risulta più inverosimile la storia del temerario che prova il colpo del secolo sperperando tutto il suo patrimonio. In cosa poi? In un mondo, quello del calcio, che non conosce affatto.
> Abbiamo l'esempio di tohir del resto : lui si che ha fatto il colpaccio ma si è mosso in prima persona e tutto è stato più cristallino.



Oggi spiegazione ha dei buchi logici invero..infatti la nostra è una situazione assolutamente surreale...

Maledetto nano


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Domani deve finire tutta questa storia. Non se ne uscissero ancora con la storia che Li ha fatto tutti gli aumenti di capitale e che quindi è tutto apposto, domani il Milan deve passare ad Elliott e nel giro di 1 mese ci vende ad uno importante, tanto i possibili acquirenti secondo me già ci sono.



Decide Lì purtroppo..e dubito si toglierà di mezzo


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che sarebbe un qualcosa di allucinante..non ci voglio pensare..preferisco credere Lì sia un avventuriero che si è gettato in questa cosa con dietro dei colossi che però gli hanno detto "ci sono i blocchi, intanto anticipa tu col tuo patrimonio" e poi si è trovato da solo e senza un soldo..a sto punto Elliott ha salvato la baracca e lui adesso tira avanti sperando arrivi un salvatore o di arrivare alla quotazione per dileguarsi..



questa possibilità è dentro quella. Per questo dico che è molto complessa la cosa. In ogni caso ormai hanno fatto quello che dovevano fare. Bisogna capire che cosa hanno in mente per il futuro.

Ah un ultima cosa, ma ti ricordi le varie gaffes di Berlusca? Sono ancora il presidente, ecc ecc, mi sa che mi tocca ritornare, i nostri "soci " cinesi...

tante piccole belle gaffe.
Un'altra la più agghiacciante, che ho letto su twitter e mi sono ricordato, quando ci fu l'accordo con Mr Bee. Ricordi come lo chiamò?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questa possibilità è dentro quella. Per questo dico che è molto complessa la cosa. In ogni caso ormai hanno fatto quello che dovevano fare. Bisogna capire che cosa hanno in mente per il futuro.
> 
> Ah un ultima cosa, ma ti ricordi le varie gaffes di Berlusca? Sono ancora il presidente, ecc ecc, mi sa che mi tocca ritornare, i nostri "soci " cinesi...
> 
> ...



Lo chiamò Mr Lee..ma si riferiva credo all'altro Lee con cui stavamo trattando allora...oppure da rintronato pensa che tutti gli asiatici siano Lee...

Che situazione.....


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Maggio 2018)

Domani prevedo un CDA stile Galliani che si ritira per preparare le risposte


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo chiamò Mr Lee..ma si riferiva credo all'altro Lee con cui stavamo trattando allora...oppure da rintronato pensa che tutti gli asiatici siano Lee...
> 
> Che situazione.....



però a quanto detto da Fassone, era da più di due anni che trattavano con Fininvest.....comunque a pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso lo sai no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> però a quanto detto da Fassone, era da più di due anni che trattavano con Fininvest.....comunque a pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso lo sai no?



Si be poi col nano....


----------



## Garrincha (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Riporto da questo post
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...il-milan-vt61505-post1520881.html#post1520881
> 
> ...



In breve il sassolino negli ingranaggi che ha rotto il giocattolo è stato l'incapace Mirabelli che non ha costruito una base, non ha raggiunto la Champions e non ha costruito uno zoccolo duro in grado di stare tra le prime quattro per i tre anni del SA (fermo restando che l'Uefa l'avrebbe probabilmente stoppato anche con uno squadrone)


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2018)

Ma perchè mai dovrebbe entrare Elliot? E' solamente li ad aspettare l'evolversi delle cose, se Li fallisce subentra lui, rivende e ci guadagna. E Li va per la strada giusta lo paga e ci guadagna comunque l'interesse. 

Ad Elliot del Milan non frega nulla, ha solo prestato denaro che andrà a guadagnare, stop.


----------



## Zenos (24 Maggio 2018)

Elliott a 5 mesi dal rifinanziamento ha tutto l'interesse nel vedere fallire il progetto Milan. È come una banca che ha un 100% di ipoteca su una villa per la quale ha prestato 1/5 della somma necessaria per acquistarla.se li fallisce loro rivendono ad almeno 400 milioni.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> In breve il sassolino negli ingranaggi che ha rotto il giocattolo è stato l'incapace Mirabelli che non ha costruito una base, non ha raggiunto la Champions e non ha costruito uno zoccolo duro in grado di stare tra le prime quattro per i tre anni del SA (fermo restando che l'Uefa l'avrebbe probabilmente stoppato anche con uno squadrone)



Obiettivamente era difficile prevedere di cannare il quarto posto con 240 milioni di mercato. 
Lo stop dell'UEFA era un'ipotesi integrata nel punto 4): arrivare alla situazione di un Farina 2.0 e defenestrare Yonghong Li senza rimpianti.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Elliott a 5 mesi dal rifinanziamento ha tutto l'interesse nel vedere fallire il progetto Milan. È come una banca che ha un 100% di ipoteca su una villa per la quale ha prestato 1/5 della somma necessaria per acquistarla.se li fallisce loro rivendono ad almeno 400 milioni.



In questo momento è a rischio pure l'iscrizione al campionato. Se l'UEFA ha delegittimato Yonghong Li, la FIGC non può esimersi dal fare altrettanto (e la FIGC è già sufficientemente incasinata). 

Non si può aspettare ottobre. 

Se poi il piano folle diventa quello di portare il Milan in Serie C e farlo risorgere dalle ceneri, allora è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Elliott a 5 mesi dal rifinanziamento ha tutto l'interesse nel vedere fallire il progetto Milan. È come una banca che ha un 100% di ipoteca su una villa per la quale ha prestato 1/5 della somma necessaria per acquistarla.se li fallisce loro rivendono ad almeno 400 milioni.



Secondo [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] che di sicuro ne capisce piu di me, Elliott non potra prendere piu soldi da quelli che ha prestato.


----------



## mabadi (24 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Secondo [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] che di sicuro ne capisce piu di me, Elliott non potra prendere piu soldi da quelli che ha prestato.



.... ma potrebbe diventare proprietario e rivenderlo.


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma perchè mai dovrebbe entrare Elliot? E' solamente li ad aspettare l'evolversi delle cose, se Li fallisce subentra lui, rivende e ci guadagna. E Li va per la strada giusta lo paga e ci guadagna comunque l'interesse.
> 
> Ad Elliot del Milan non frega nulla, ha solo prestato denaro che andrà a guadagnare, stop.


E penso che proprio per questa possibilità che tu dici, la UEFA ci escluderà


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente era difficile prevedere di cannare il quarto posto con 240 milioni di mercato.
> Lo stop dell'UEFA era un'ipotesi integrata nel punto 4): arrivare alla situazione di un Farina 2.0 e defenestrare Yonghong Li senza rimpianti.



Ma siieti sicuri? Secondo me alla UEFA sarebbe bastato un passivo di. 1 euro per fare la stessa cosa


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Maggio 2018)

Io penso che Elliot diventerà il nuovo proprietario del Milan senza rivendere nulla. Era tutto scritto e programmato fin dall’inizio. Elliot ha chiamato Fassone (figuriamoci se Lì lo conosceva) e dietro il cinese ed il sovrapprezzo c’è lo zampino del nano. Così facendo ne sono usciti tutti felici e contenti. Se avessimo centrato la Champions (o comunque senza queste minacce UEFA) il cinese sarebbe restato al suo posto, fingendosi presidente e ad occuparsi probabilmente dell’unica mansione che gli tocca: tentare di ampliare il merchandising e business in Cina.
Vedrete domani o nei prossimi giorni che magicamente passeremo di mano...


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Io penso che Elliot diventerà il nuovo proprietario del Milan senza rivendere nulla. Era tutto scritto e programmato fin dall’inizio. Elliot ha chiamato Fassone (figuriamoci se Lì lo conosceva) e dietro il cinese ed il sovrapprezzo c’è lo zampino del nano. Così facendo ne sono usciti tutti felici e contenti. Se avessimo centrato la Champions (o comunque senza queste minacce UEFA) il cinese sarebbe restato al suo posto, fingendosi presidente e ad occuparsi probabilmente dell’unica mansione che gli tocca: tentare di ampliare il merchandising e business in Cina.
> Vedrete domani o nei prossimi giorni che magicamente passeremo di mano...


Penso anche io, lo dico da un anno. Tra l'altro la leggenda che Elliot specula e basta deve finire, visto che sta investendo in Tim per mandar via Vivendi e si interessa dei diritti della serie A


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> .... ma potrebbe diventare proprietario e rivenderlo.



no può diventare proprietario solo adesso trattando con Li e trasformando parte del debito in azioni Milan. a ottobre scatta il pegno ci sarà un'asta in cui il miglior offerente acquisterà il Milan e ad Elliot verranno liquidati i 330milioni. il problema che a Elliot può convenire ora trasformare il debito in azioni se lo si fa a prezzo di saldo allora si che ci guadagna ma non certo a prezzo di mercato cosa che invece vorrebbe Li


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Elliott a 5 mesi dal rifinanziamento ha tutto l'interesse nel vedere fallire il progetto Milan. È come una banca che ha un 100% di ipoteca su una villa per la quale ha prestato 1/5 della somma necessaria per acquistarla.se li fallisce loro rivendono ad almeno 400 milioni.



e continuiamo a dire cose sbagliate...


----------



## nybreath (24 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Elliott a 5 mesi dal rifinanziamento ha tutto l'interesse nel vedere fallire il progetto Milan. È come una banca che ha un 100% di ipoteca su una villa per la quale ha prestato 1/5 della somma necessaria per acquistarla.se li fallisce loro rivendono ad almeno 400 milioni.



A elliott che il milan venga venduto o a 400 o a 500 non cambia niente, elliott non puo vedere accrescere il proprio diritto, prestito + interessi, perchè in caso di vendita prende solo quello, il surplus va al debitore. Sicuramente non ha vantaggi nel vedere svalutata la garanzia. È stato detto piu e piu volte, elliott non prende il milan, e lo vende, e ne prende il prezzo.


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> no può diventare proprietario solo adesso trattando con Li e trasformando parte del debito in azioni Milan. a ottobre scatta il pegno ci sarà un'asta in cui il miglior offerente acquisterà il Milan e ad Elliot verranno liquidati i 330milioni. il problema che a Elliot può convenire ora trasformare il debito in azioni se lo si fa a prezzo di saldo allora si che ci guadagna ma non certo a prezzo di mercato cosa che invece vorrebbe Li


E allora stai dando ragione alla UEFA, chi l'amore vorrebbe un'asta per una squadra tecnicamente fallita nel bel mezzo di una competizione? Se le cose stanno così ha fatto benissimo. Detto questo se Elliot volesse il Milan lo prenderebbe lo stesso partecipando all'asta


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> E allora stai dando ragione alla UEFA, chi l'amore vorrebbe un'asta per una squadra tecnicamente fallita nel bel mezzo di una competizione? Se le cose stanno così ha fatto benissimo. Detto questo se Elliot volesse il Milan lo prenderebbe lo stesso partecipando all'asta



Elliot non può partecipare all'asta....è come banca che ha l'ipoteca se tu non paghi il mutuo la casa va all'asta e viene venduta al miglior offerente e alla banca (Elliot) viene dato l'importo dovuto. su chi partecipa all'asta dipende anche da come è messa la casa. può partecipare uno speculatore che compra x rivendere e guadagnarci e può partecipare uno con money che vuole fare un affare comprando una casa che vale 600 milioni a 400


----------



## Gekyn (24 Maggio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> E allora stai dando ragione alla UEFA, chi l'amore vorrebbe un'asta per una squadra tecnicamente fallita nel bel mezzo di una competizione? Se le cose stanno così ha fatto benissimo. Detto questo se Elliot volesse il Milan lo prenderebbe lo stesso partecipando all'asta



La UEFA ha ragione, nel momento in cui Mr LI non pagherà il debito vs Elliot, ma fino a quando la proprietà paga, non di può fare un processo sulle future intenzioni.
Purtroppo la UEFA visto che il giocattolo è suo, decide lei, però non sempre nel giusto.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Maggio 2018)

Situazione allucinante, sono scomposto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2018)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La UEFA ha ragione, nel momento in cui Mr LI non pagherà il debito vs Elliot, ma fino a quando la proprietà paga, non di può fare un processo sulle future intenzioni.
> Purtroppo la UEFA visto che il giocattolo è suo, decide lei, però non sempre nel giusto.



A menomale che qualcuno lo scrive , ero l unico a sostenere questa cosa. Mi sentivo un pirla


----------

